# Minn Kota 80# problem



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Older model hand tiller 24v 80# only works in reverse. I would like to fish forward at least sometimes. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm not up on the trolling motor tec
but dc motors change direction by reversing polarity. Electrical diagram would be the place to start which should give you an idea of what could go wrong and where to look for it.

Could be an "open" (an open is like a broken wire).
Could be the switch.
Above two might be able to trouble shoot with a multi meter.

If the fault is in the electronic board it may not be worth fixing.

See if this company or google search for parts.

https://trollingmotorparts.com/

might get an idea just looking at the parts if no diagrams available.


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

post a pic of the controls
might spark an idea or two


----------

